# Question on shoes.



## rickh264 (Jul 5, 2010)

This may sound strange but I am a very picky shoe person, simply put they need to be comfortable. I will be attending Arizona Culinary Institute in a couple days and they say I need good leather shoes with a rubber sole. I was wondering if anyone has some good recommendations on a certain brand that they really like or are very comfortable, thanks!


----------



## eloki (Apr 3, 2006)

I think Birkenstock clogs are not too bad.


----------



## rickh264 (Jul 5, 2010)

Awesome, I checked them out and they seem really nice, thanks.


----------



## willbkool (Jun 14, 2010)

I like Dansko shoes myself. They are a bit pricey, but they have anti skid rubber soles, and I have never slipped while wearing them.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm not too happy with my Danskos at the moment.  While the footbed is in amazing shape  after a year the leather upper is not and it's peeling in places so the time has come to replace my clogs.  I'll likely go with Danskos again but I am going to choose a different type and hopefully they'll hold up better.  I also bought the men's clogs and they're made differently than the womens for some reason so I am hoping for a better outcome when I get the womens clogs.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

There are a ton of shoe threads bouncing around ChefTalk, and mostly they all say the same thing... it is what best works for you. I will tell you that I put a shoe program in place for my students about 4 years ago using Shoes For Crews. I couldn't be more pleased! The cost is more than reasonable and the quality is solid. (No, I do not work on commission for them).

They have a wide variety of styles and hold up fairly well; I usually buy 2 pairs at the start of each school year and they are more than in acceptable shape by the end. A typical pair will set you back about $30+/-. The slip resistant soles are second to none! Seriously! The ultimate test? The students like them... which says a lot, coming from teenagers!


----------

